# Felt Like I had to share this find! Audi TT ABT someone buy this!



## QuattroFourLife (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello all, I haven't seen this posted on here so I felt I was obligated to post! I was roaming around on Craigslist and found an MK1 Audi TT ABT... If I remember reading I believe there were only 10 made... Maybe that wasn't in the US, Either way I have never seen one for sale. It looks to have some modifications such as the Ebay headlights but that is easily changed. It is a Fantastic looking car and should be sold to someone who will take care of it and post on the forums! 

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/4263189625.html

What do you guys think, can anyone clarify on how many were made and how many are left?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Great find :thumbup:. A rare find for sure


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Interesting. It'd be worth a look-see for that price. Probably need some adult care and supervision if it were the real deal. Much more rare than my ALMS for sure.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I would love one of these. Didn't think any made it to the US though..

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Albert87 (Sep 15, 2011)

Neb said:


> I would love one of these. Didn't think any made it to the US though..
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


well parts sure did
also not sure on us might be import then

but the guy has like a lot of pics but none of engine bay (got special cover in it)
its missing the rear sticker on the lower rear spoiler
and well pic of inside would be nice!?
inside had alot of ABT goodies in them!

if 80% is missing i cant call it genuine anymore
maybe worth for the paint job looks stunning doh!:thumbup:

as for numbers 50 total
but not sure of that has to be seen per year model of total at all!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Could you piece together the whole kit? Or was it only if bought from them? It could be a rep if that's the case. Someone email him and get interior and bay pics!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I spoke with the dude a bit on a facebook page a few of us are in. He had said he was able to import it through the military (not sure how any of that works) and the only stipulation was that it had to get converted to lhd. 

Love the fact ABTs were wide body out of the factory... So aggressive looking. I'd trade mine for an ABT in a heartbeat...but who wouldn't!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> I spoke with the dude a bit on a facebook page a few of us are in. He had said he was able to import it through the military (not sure how any of that works) and the only stipulation was that it had to get converted to lhd.
> 
> Love the fact ABTs were wide body out of the factory... So aggressive looking. I'd trade mine for an ABT in a heartbeat...but who wouldn't!


I doubt it's real, but rather an ABT-rep. Headlights certainly are not audi or abt.

I spent 30+ years in the military and can say that yes, military can import foreign cars from the location they are assigned but are we are not exempt from meeting all of the same DOT requirements that joe six-pack that lives in the states has to meet. 

It's not 25yrs old, so that means thousands and thousands (well into the 5-figure range) of dollars to modify and prove it is compliant; and all of those changes must be done by federally approved shops, not your local dealer, local indy, or even yourself. And it is not a trivial task. The mods are much more than just coverting it to LHD (for example, glass, lights, emissions, and on and on). Something smells fishy to me with that explanation. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

LLtek headlights :thumbdown::banghead:

I'd have to agree with others- it looks like someone pasted the ABT body parts on the car then painted it. Probably is a replica.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Not sure what all the fuss is about. Yeah they are rare. But so are dinosaur farts. Neither are very appealing.


----------



## QuattroFourLife (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah I wasn't sure if it was a replica or not. I know that the real ones had some pretty amazing seats! Also I thought that the Original ABT was a 225 not a 3.2 DSG? Either way cool car never seen even a rep of one. If it is a rep it has some serious time into it sad he put the ebay headlights in.....


----------



## QuattroFourLife (Jul 5, 2013)

So I talked to him and got some pictures! I have some serious doubts... Interior looks like the normal TT he states it a 1.8t yet has the DSG... I don't know I would be very skeptical if I were looking to buy it. How ever the wide body looks great!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

QuattroFourLife said:


> So I talked to him and got some pictures! I have some serious doubts... Interior looks like the normal TT he states it a 1.8t yet has the DSG... I don't know I would be very skeptical if I were looking to buy it. How ever the wide body looks great!


This guy isn't Nigerian is he???

ABTs were all 1.8 225s with remap to high 200s; and yes, ABT installed racing-style seats.

No 1.8 ever had a DSG. 1.8 180/190hp FWDs came with a tiptronic auto. 

That being said, If someone wanted a unique ABT and had the money, they probably could have gotten ABT to make them one. Enough cash usually gets its way.

Edit: it'd be interesting to have the VIN and decode it. Got it?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Are you guys high?? Those are not the ABT wheels or headlights. Also missing the ABT badge under spoiler on back as mentioned above. There's no way a guy would TRADE an ABT TT for a regular S200. Put down the reefer


*EDIT*
The ABT badges appears to be there, but the TT badge shouldn't be. Door handles aren't black and neither are side repeaters. No interior pics as mentioned above


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Wide body mk1 = :thumbup: To think of a factory RS like that...


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Are you guys high?? Those are not the ABT wheels or headlights. Also missing the ABT badge under spoiler on back as mentioned above. There's no way a guy would TRADE an ABT TT for a regular S200. Put down the reefer
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> The ABT badges appears to be there, but the TT badge shouldn't be. Door handles aren't black and neither are side repeaters. No interior pics as mentioned above


 ^
THIS









































































Not sure if these seats are correct but found them in my abt 8n tt search




















Here is another gallery of the TT Limited 2

http://www.boldride.com/ride/2002/abt-audi-tt-limited-ii#gallery/1


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

do the abt TT's have mono wipers?


----------



## QuattroFourLife (Jul 5, 2013)

Yupp they sure do! You can get it done on your tt for like $150


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> do the abt TT's have mono wipers?


Another thing the craigslist "ABT" doesn't have


----------

